# dremel router



## twilight (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, I just got a dremel with router attachment. I want to make picture frames. Could anyone tell me the best and easiest ways to use this setup to make frames? The frames could be any length and width. thank you. Twilight


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi twilight

Sorry to say the Dremel tool is not the tool you want to use to make picture frames,, I have all the Dremel tools and the router table...it just to low on power, it has the speed and the power to burn up any and all your of your router bits..and cutters...

You can get a full set of router bits but they are all HSS steel...now if you are making 2" x 3" picture frames well maybe or maybe if you want to carve into the frame and put in some design yes it will do that..


==



twilight said:


> Hi, I just got a dremel with router attachment. I want to make picture frames. Could anyone tell me the best and easiest ways to use this setup to make frames? The frames could be any length and width. thank you. Twilight


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Miriam, I know it's the last thing you want to hear, but Bj is right, the Dremel, which I also have, is not the tool for picture frames, except for doll houses and I'm not being ferocious here. The Dremel is a superb tool for the things that it's designed for, but a standard router, preferably a 1/2" one would be required for your purpose. The more usual way to make picture frames is with a mitre saw, except for professionals, who use a guillotine, which slices a "V" notch out of the wood leaving a perfectly clean end and exactly at 45* each piece.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree. I have several Dremel tools, but I use the router attachment mostly for routing mortises for small hinges. Anything else calls for a larger machine.


----------



## Robert7 (Dec 23, 2008)

I love my dremel tool, but using it as a router is something i don't do. There are some great mini or laminate routers out there, an off-set base will bring the router bit just as close as a dremel tool will. That said, those mini router bit's are cute.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I use the one I have for small jobs  works great ...
Plus This setup also works great for putting in the slot for
barb hinges, and using the Dremel saw blade unlike the high price one from Rockler.
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=barb+hinges&submit.x=17&submit.y=8
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...ols&field-keywords=dremel+saw+blade&x=13&y=17
http://www.amazon.com/High-Speed-St...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230301941&sr=1-2

===


Robert7 said:


> I love my dremel tool, but using it as a router is something i don't do. There are some great mini or laminate routers out there, an off-set base will bring the router bit just as close as a dremel tool will. That said, those mini router bit's are cute.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I tried, and accomplished, doing a minor slot in the top of a box with the dermal tool never again . Get the right tool for the task at hand. I have a router now and won't be trying that again any time soon. Get a router ask the buys for the best recommendations and you won't be sorry.


----------



## Robert7 (Dec 23, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I use the one I have for small jobs  works great ...
> 
> ===



The dremel is certainly a versatile tool. The one i use is put to work knocking off nail and screws below depth, cleaning tools with a wire brush and adding personalized initials to my tools, down to the center punch.
With all due respect, it certainly is geared for detail work, the tool & bits are perfect for small scale model work.


----------

